# Canon announcements will continue as previously planned



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 30, 2020)

> I have been told that Canon plans to continue their scheduled announcement dates for new products, including the Canon EOS R5, Canon EOS R6, and a new Cinema camera.
> The EOS R5 and EOS R6 are scheduled to be announced in the next 8 weeks or so, and a new Cinema Camera should come in April.
> Announcements for new lenses may get pushed back I have been told.
> The downside is ship dates are a complete unknown at this time, which I think is an expected reality.
> More to come…



Continue reading...


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Mar 30, 2020)

Would you have an idea of a (development) announcement date for a 5D Mark V ?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 30, 2020)

yoms said:


> Would you have an idea of a (development) announcement date for a 5D Mark V ?



All quiet on the DSLR front for the moment.


----------



## herein2020 (Mar 30, 2020)

my .02

R5 - $3995.00
R6 - $2499.00

I'm basing those guesses off of the S1H and S1 prices. For the cinema camera my dream C series would be an RF mount C200 Mark II with 4K 120FPS, 4K 10 bit 4:2:2 internal, and RAW 12 bit 4K externally via HDMI.

If Canon made this dream come true I would get the C200 II and the R6 to replace my GH5. I'd then hold off a year or so and stick to my 5D IV for photography until the dust settled.

OK, I'll wake up now....C200 II is probably 3yrs out.


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Mar 30, 2020)

yoms said:


> Would you have an idea of a (development) announcement date for a 5D Mark V ?



I do not think that there will be a DSLR 5D ever again. (After anouncement of the R5 & R6)
They also never made another analog Canon 5 after having the 5D. 

Cheers


----------



## edoorn (Mar 30, 2020)

I would think that, if they announce it, they also have a release date that's not too far in the future. Otherwise, they might as well just hold off and stick to the (already made) development announcement. 

Sigma reported that their supply line isn't really interrupted by the whole virus thing; they had a bit of a delay with components being produced in China but that production already has restarted. I could imagine the impact for Canon is about the same; a slight delay but one that can be managed


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 30, 2020)

I believe the biggest problem of Canon with the new products is not the production line! Like edoorn said above, I think they did had some delay with some parts, but nothing that could delay significantly the products. So the biggest problem is the Economy in hole world! We all know that this cameras are going to make a huge splash in sales and they are going to be a huge success! Have no doubts in that! The problem is the world economy right now cause we have a lot of people out of work now, retained in home (like me...) and we are all a bit nervous of course. So people will hold back huge expenses cause we don´t know what´s coming....And Canon will have to think if they want to release at the same of this crisis, having the possibility that cameras wont sell so good in the beginning. 

At this momento only Chinese market is getting normal. Europe and USA are quite disturbed. I guess it´s a decision Canon must take, to release the cameras even having the danger of not selling so much at the beginning, or release it anyway and selling what they can in the beginning and waiting for the 4th quarter of the year to sell big. 

I know I will buy the R5 at least! And like me a bunch of guys! But yeah....It´s not the best of the moments to release cameras....However I am happy to know that there are no delays!!   Let Canon unleash the beast!!!!


----------



## Treyarnon (Mar 30, 2020)

yoms said:


> Would you have an idea of a (development) announcement date for a 5D Mark V ?


If supply of parts is an issue at the moment, then I would expect Canon to prioritise them for the R5 and R6 then a 5D5


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2020)

Steve Dmark2 said:


> I do not think that there will be a DSLR 5D ever again. (After anouncement of the R5 & R6)
> They also never made another analog Canon 5 after having the 5D.
> 
> Cheers


Canon Rumors Guy has said he believes there will be a 5DV. His information is probably better than your opinion. We’ve beat this debate into the ground. How about we not start it over again?


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Mar 30, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Canon Rumors Guy has said he believes there will be a 5DV. His information is probably better than your opinion. We’ve beat this debate into the ground. How about we not start it over again?


Yep, hence my question being about a "release date" and not about "will there be one".


----------



## Jstnelson (Mar 30, 2020)

I work for Compal, who manufacturers most of Dell's notebook lines. The release dates for all of our current projects were pushed out when production in China was halted but most of them are back on track now without much delay; some ~ 1 month.

However, some projects are still having issues procuring a few vendor parts such as cables. We have dozens of projects and deal with several different vendors for each one so I am hoping 2 Canon projects (R5 and R6), likely with many shared components and vendors, will be able to continue production with minimal impact. If they have trouble getting parts from any manufacturers, they should be able to source it from a different vendor pretty quickly.


----------



## AEWest (Mar 30, 2020)

I understand that the Sony a7s III is expected to be announced sometime in April. 

You don't think that Canon would wait for that announcement and then come in with their announcement shortly thereafter to steal their thunder, do you?

That would be very underhanded.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2020)

I suspect all camera manufacturers will do this in 2020. Paper launches only.


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 30, 2020)

AEWest said:


> I understand that the Sony a7s III is expected to be announced sometime in April.
> 
> You don't think that Canon would wait for that announcement and then come in with their announcement shortly thereafter to steal their thunder, do you?
> 
> That would be very underhanded.



It´s a marketing move and I am not the most qualified on that matter. However I do know that for me it´s not about who launches first, it´s about who launches the best product!
If Canon launches first could destroy the hype of Sony straight away if Canon product is better. If Canon launch after, could destroy at same time Sony right after their launch. Thing is...have better product! I give you the example of the Nikon D6. Nikon launch the D6 after the 1dx mkIII. Well....that launch was a complete joke after Canon launched first the 1dx mkIII! Why? Cause Canon was highly superior! It´s not the moment it´s the product itself!
Hey but thats just for me, i am not a marketing guy, I buy stuff! 

Saying that, just a quick remember that Canon doesn´t really have a "rival" on that segment because it simply don´t have that segment! What approaches more to an hypothetical Sony A7S3 is the Canon R5 and that one we will only have it in May, so after the Sony announcement.
What could be interesting to see is if Sony announce the new A7IV in April 20 and compare that one to the R6 which I believe they will compete in that segment.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2020)

With New York closed down, New Jersey close to shut down, I wonder if products could make it to warehouses. There is a lot more to releasing a new model than we may realize. For example, service center people must be trained, new tools may be required, spare parts stocked, software updated, and the Canon USA service centers are closed.

I think there is a realistic hope for things to start opening up around the end of June, but we really don't know.

Then, there is the question of who will have money to buy them. Many people are out of work, including wedding photographers. Purchases of a wedding camera (5 series) may be delayed by many potential buyers. Presumably, older buyers have more funds, but they are also more likely to get sick and the smart ones are laying low.

I'm thinking that the folks in Japan may be a little out of touch with how bad it is in the rest of the world. Japan is doing much better than other crowded and highly populated countries.

The development and availability of mass testing for millions is coming, that may help plan for the future.

I think the idea of a 5 series Mirrorless is something I look forward to, but I don't expect to see one in a nearby shop before August or September at best.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2020)

Eight weeks or so would likely mean an announcement sometime in June. If they target the release date for two months after the announcement, it would put the actual release date in the August-September range. Given what we are seeing with the 1DxIII, it's possible that pre-orders would be filled fairly soon after and then there could be significant delays for several months after those first orders are filled. 

Like others, to me the big unknown is supply chain issues. I don't know to what extent Canon subcontracts with vendors in other countries. I know that the higher end cameras have always been "made in Japan" but don't know what that means in terms of parts. Certainly things like manuals, camera straps, packaging and other components are manufactured elsewhere, but there are plenty of companies around the world that can print manuals, packaging etc. China claims to be getting COVID-19 under control, but it's becoming increasingly clear that the government there is lying, so that makes it harder to know what the real impact is likely to be in the rest of the world. Korea, which is a democracy and more transparent, is probably a better example for determining the trajectory of the impact on the manufacturing chain.

If I were Canon, I would stretch the announcement date out until sometime in June, then push the release date to the August-Sept time frame, have enough bodies and kits on hand to meet initial demand and then dribble them out from that point on until things get back to normal. Having them in short supply is unlikely to cost them sales. That seems to be the model they are following with the 1Dx III.


----------



## 12Broncos (Mar 30, 2020)

Eight weeks?!!! We've waited eight months already, what's another eight weeks?


----------



## B77 (Mar 30, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> my .02
> 
> R5 - $3995.00
> R6 - $2499.00
> ...




I hope you are too pesimistic. Realisticly, BlackMagic Pocket 4K camera, GH5, Sony's line, etc., are all 4K 60fps cameras with identical or even better specs than R6 (only 20 MP sensor on R6, really?) and they are priced around $1.000-$1.300 and have been out for years. So Canon has no business pricing R6 anywhere close to 2k. It belongs to $1.300 price range since it is offering something others have been for years, so it shouldn't be priced above that price range. Having said that, we all know Canon will ramp up the price as usual. 
Same goes for R5, BlackMagic 6K camera is $2.500, so R5 should comparably be around $3.000-$3.500. 
But we all know Canon will probably put the cameras out with prices similar to what you proposed. To be honest, I am just waiting to see what kind of ridiculous price tag will Canon put on the cameras and then I am buying from the competition. It's just sad Canon is not even bothering to put competitive price tag on the camera with the same specs than competition's $500-$1000 cheaper cameras. They are losing a lot of users with their pricing strategy...

Just my 2 cents...dissapointed...


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 30, 2020)

B77 said:


> I hope you are too pesimistic. Realisticly, BlackMagic Pocket 4K camera, GH5, Sony's line, etc., are all 4K 60fps cameras with identical or even better specs than R6 (only 20 MP sensor on R6, really?) and they are priced around $1.000-$1.300 and have been out for years. So Canon has no business pricing R6 anywhere close to 2k. It belongs to $1.300 price range since it is offering something others have been for years, so it shouldn't be priced above that price range. Having said that, we all know Canon will ramp up the price as usual.
> Same goes for R5, BlackMagic 6K camera is $2.500, so R5 should comparably be around $3.000-$3.500.
> But we all know Canon will probably put the cameras out with prices similar to what you proposed. To be honest, I am just waiting to see what kind of ridiculous price tag will Canon put on the cameras and then I am buying from the competition. It's just sad Canon is not even bothering to put competitive price tag on the camera with the same specs than competition's $500-$1000 cheaper cameras. They are losing a lot of users with their pricing strategy...
> 
> Just my 2 cents...dissapointed...



And can you tell me how can you compare a Blackmagic camera to these cameras?? They are quite different! I know what you mean, you are comparing with video usability and specs, but Canon cameras are much more than that! Between a 1300$ Blackmagic and a 2000$ Canon that not only films but also make fantastic photos what you choose? I guess what fits you better, but in terms of what a camera can give to you, Canon ones can deliver so much more!! If you want a camera just for filming i guess Blackmagic can be your choice! But hell...Canon give you dual pixel focus and one of the best AF in the market! That doesn´t count? Or should Canon forget about that and price the camera just like another camera that doesn´t have anything near that!!!????
If you want to compare you might compare the panasonic S1 (priced 2000$ now) that would be a much more fair comparison! Even though, Canon Af and photo quality is far superior!

Don´t make that kind of comparisons! We all loved that the cameras were cheaper, but dont blame Canon for making huge cameras but slight expensive! It is what it is! Take it...or not....that´s your choice


----------



## o2cui2i (Mar 30, 2020)

yoms said:


> Would you have an idea of a (development) announcement date for a 5D Mark V ?



pretty sure the only 5 series update is the R5. it wouldn't make sense to invest R&D money into the past.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2020)

B77 said:


> ...To be honest, I am just waiting to see what kind of ridiculous price tag will Canon put on the cameras and then I am buying from the competition. It's just sad Canon is not even bothering to put competitive price tag on the camera with the same specs than competition's $500-$1000 cheaper cameras. They are losing a lot of users with their pricing strategy...
> 
> Just my 2 cents...dissapointed...



So you are disappointed with a price that hasn't even been announced yet? And, you have no intention of buying either camera? So why are you wasting time on this forum?


----------



## unfocused (Mar 30, 2020)

o2cui2i said:


> pretty sure the only 5 series update is the R5. it wouldn't make sense to invest R&D money into the past.


Can we put this silliness to rest, please! 

Canon obviously doesn't agree with you. As long as people buy DSLRs Canon will make them and plenty of people still want a 5D.


----------



## herein2020 (Mar 30, 2020)

B77 said:


> I hope you are too pesimistic. Realisticly, BlackMagic Pocket 4K camera, GH5, Sony's line, etc., are all 4K 60fps cameras with identical or even better specs than R6 (only 20 MP sensor on R6, really?) and they are priced around $1.000-$1.300 and have been out for years. So Canon has no business pricing R6 anywhere close to 2k. It belongs to $1.300 price range since it is offering something others have been for years, so it shouldn't be priced above that price range. Having said that, we all know Canon will ramp up the price as usual.
> Same goes for R5, BlackMagic 6K camera is $2.500, so R5 should comparably be around $3.000-$3.500.
> But we all know Canon will probably put the cameras out with prices similar to what you proposed. To be honest, I am just waiting to see what kind of ridiculous price tag will Canon put on the cameras and then I am buying from the competition. It's just sad Canon is not even bothering to put competitive price tag on the camera with the same specs than competition's $500-$1000 cheaper cameras. They are losing a lot of users with their pricing strategy...
> 
> Just my 2 cents...dissapointed...



I get what you are saying about the price tags but in my opinion the price difference would be worth it. I do love my GH5 but there's a reason why I am ready to replace it with a Canon and it's not due to price:

Color Science - Canon color science is a real thing, I shoot b roll at 1080P with my 5DIV at events and it blows away the colors of my GH5. In post I have to use the Leeming Lut + manual grading and still cannot get the colors to exactly match the Canon output.

Low Light- The MFT lenses are fantastic, I have the voigtlander 0.95 manual lenses which are excellent....but my 5D IV with a 2.8 on it still looks better in low light than the GH5. 

Ergonomics, DPAF, Weather Sealing, Reliability...etc, etc, etc. Its like asking why Mercedes always charges so much when Ford makes cars too and charges less. 

I run a professional photography and video production business; I take all new equipment acquisitions very seriously and think long and hard before making a move. My experiences with the GH5 are precisely why I have not gotten the S1H, S1R, and EVA1 and instead continued to hold out hope that Canon would eventually wake up; the images, video, and reliability coming out of my 4yr old 5D IV is the only reason I am still waiting; for me if Canon lives up to even half of the advertised specs that will be enough for me to go all in for both video and photography with Canon regardless of price.


----------



## derpderp (Mar 30, 2020)

B77 said:


> I hope you are too pesimistic. Realisticly, BlackMagic Pocket 4K camera, GH5, Sony's line, etc., are all 4K 60fps cameras with identical or even better specs than R6 (only 20 MP sensor on R6, really?) and they are priced around $1.000-$1.300 and have been out for years. So Canon has no business pricing R6 anywhere close to 2k. It belongs to $1.300 price range since it is offering something others have been for years, so it shouldn't be priced above that price range. Having said that, we all know Canon will ramp up the price as usual.
> Same goes for R5, BlackMagic 6K camera is $2.500, so R5 should comparably be around $3.000-$3.500.
> But we all know Canon will probably put the cameras out with prices similar to what you proposed. To be honest, I am just waiting to see what kind of ridiculous price tag will Canon put on the cameras and then I am buying from the competition. It's just sad Canon is not even bothering to put competitive price tag on the camera with the same specs than competition's $500-$1000 cheaper cameras. They are losing a lot of users with their pricing strategy...
> 
> Just my 2 cents...dissapointed...



The R5 will be priced in line with the 5D-series, i.e. $3499.
The R6 will be priced around the 6D-series.


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 30, 2020)

No change for release plans, still scheduled for release before the 2020 Olympics


----------



## jvillain (Mar 30, 2020)

Well atleast they aren't holding back the release another year to launch with the Olympics. Canons strategy to hold back cameras till right before the Olympics really blew up in their faces.


----------



## AEWest (Mar 30, 2020)

jvillain said:


> Well atleast they aren't holding back the release another year to launch with the Olympics. Canons strategy to hold back cameras till right before the Olympics really blew up in their faces.


I'm not sure that is their only strategy. I think they want to get this whole mirrorless thing right - the R was a disappointment for many as the tepid market response indicates.

They wanted a new mirrorless that would be revolutionary in the way the 5D Mark2 was and the tech simply wasn't ready yet.


----------



## herein2020 (Mar 30, 2020)

AEWest said:


> I'm not sure that is their only strategy. I think they want to get this whole mirrorless thing right - the R was a disappointment for many as the tepid market response indicates.
> 
> They wanted a new mirrorless that would be revolutionary in the way the 5D Mark2 was and the tech simply wasn't ready yet.


I agree with this...Canon is not Sony, they don't believe in releasing mediocre bodies with tons of bugs that they don't fix and instead expect you to buy a new body the next year. IMO Canon wants you to be a customer for life and probably makes more money off of the lenses than the bodies. The R was to triage the bleeding and the R5 will be their real body. I probably would have bought the R for video work when it was released if it just did 4K60FPS, had two card slots, and no recording limit.


----------



## Go Wild (Mar 30, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> No change for release plans, still scheduled for release before the 2020 Olympics



Well....Olympics have been postponed to July 2021! So...it will always be before the Olympics....


----------



## LensFungus (Mar 30, 2020)

AEWest said:


> I understand that the Sony a7s III is expected to be announced sometime in April.


... said people in early 2018.
... said people in early 2019.
... said people in early 2020.
... will people be saying in early 2030.


----------



## joestopper (Mar 30, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



There is a recent article on DPReview (an interview with SIGMA CEO, see here: https://www.dpreview.com/interviews...tm_medium=marquee&utm_campaign=traffic_source)
who states that supply chains in Japan/Asia are more or less back to normal.
While manufacturers don't fear about their supply chains that much any more, they do fear about dwindling market demand in US/Europe. So even if the supply of new gear were lower, the demand certainly is too.


----------



## IcyBergs (Mar 30, 2020)

On your list of reasons to survive covid-19 does the R5 crack the top 10? Top 5?


----------



## Shane (Mar 30, 2020)

So much crazy going on. I'm just hoping the R6 has a joystick like the R5. That will be my determining factor. 20 Pixels suits me perfectly for wedding receptions in low light and a R5 for formals. I seldom need to crop reception photos. If they make the R6 great in low light like the 1Dxmkiii it would be incredible for wedding receptions. Given the rumors state no top screen I worry it will be smaller like the RP and have no joystick. As far as face detection has come I am just old school and still like to choose single point focus manually when I want to. Especially low light dancing. Just my five cents.


----------



## djack41 (Mar 30, 2020)

yoms said:


> Would you have an idea of a (development) announcement date for a 5D Mark V ?


Did Canon announce the development of a 5D5?


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 30, 2020)

Lord knows we could use some excitement right now. Light it up, Canon!


----------



## Czardoom (Mar 30, 2020)

B77 said:


> I hope you are too pesimistic. Realisticly, BlackMagic Pocket 4K camera, GH5, Sony's line, etc., are all 4K 60fps cameras with identical or even better specs than R6 (only 20 MP sensor on R6, really?) and they are priced around $1.000-$1.300 and have been out for years. So Canon has no business pricing R6 anywhere close to 2k. It belongs to $1.300 price range since it is offering something others have been for years, so it shouldn't be priced above that price range. Having said that, we all know Canon will ramp up the price as usual.
> Same goes for R5, BlackMagic 6K camera is $2.500, so R5 should comparably be around $3.000-$3.500.
> But we all know Canon will probably put the cameras out with prices similar to what you proposed. To be honest, I am just waiting to see what kind of ridiculous price tag will Canon put on the cameras and then I am buying from the competition. It's just sad Canon is not even bothering to put competitive price tag on the camera with the same specs than competition's $500-$1000 cheaper cameras. They are losing a lot of users with their pricing strategy...
> 
> Just my 2 cents...dissapointed...



Canon "ramps up the price"..."what kind of ridiculous price tag will Canon put on the cameras"...

Thanks so much for your totally biased - and ridiculous comments. Want the same specs for cheap - yup, you have alternatives. Want a quality camera that will have better color, better ergonomics, better handling, better build quality, etc. then you will consider Canon. As others have mentioned, you could get a Sony for cheaper, but is it worth the extra bugs, the inferior dust cleaning system, IBIS that jitters, industry worst weather sealing, not to mention very poor quality control on their lenses (have seen numerous comments about photographers needing to buy as many as 6 copies before they found one that was not badly decentered). As they say, you get what you pay for.


----------



## PureClassA (Mar 30, 2020)

B77 said:


> I hope you are too pesimistic. Realisticly, BlackMagic Pocket 4K camera, GH5, Sony's line, etc., are all 4K 60fps cameras with identical or even better specs than R6 (only 20 MP sensor on R6, really?) and they are priced around $1.000-$1.300 and have been out for years. So Canon has no business pricing R6 anywhere close to 2k. It belongs to $1.300 price range since it is offering something others have been for years, so it shouldn't be priced above that price range. Having said that, we all know Canon will ramp up the price as usual.
> Same goes for R5, BlackMagic 6K camera is $2.500, so R5 should comparably be around $3.000-$3.500.
> But we all know Canon will probably put the cameras out with prices similar to what you proposed. To be honest, I am just waiting to see what kind of ridiculous price tag will Canon put on the cameras and then I am buying from the competition. It's just sad Canon is not even bothering to put competitive price tag on the camera with the same specs than competition's $500-$1000 cheaper cameras. They are losing a lot of users with their pricing strategy...
> 
> Just my 2 cents...dissapointed...



The R6 looks most likely to be pitted against the Sony A7, so that gives it a price tag under $2k similar to the 6D at launch or perhaps cheaper around $1499


----------



## sanj (Mar 30, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Can we put this silliness to rest, please!
> 
> Canon obviously doesn't agree with you. As long as people buy DSLRs Canon will make them and plenty of people still want a 5D.


Thank you for the link Unfocused. I needed that.


----------



## sanj (Mar 30, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> Lord knows we could use some excitement right now. Light it up, Canon!


Lord knows we need a vaccine now. The light from Canon can wait.


----------



## herein2020 (Mar 30, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Canon "ramps up the price"..."what kind of ridiculous price tag will Canon put on the cameras"...
> 
> Thanks so much for your totally biased - and ridiculous comments. Want the same specs for cheap - yup, you have alternatives. Want a quality camera that will have better color, better ergonomics, better handling, better build quality, etc. then you will consider Canon. As others have mentioned, you could get a Sony for cheaper, but is it worth the extra bugs, the inferior dust cleaning system, IBIS that jitters, industry worst weather sealing, not to mention very poor quality control on their lenses (have seen numerous comments about photographers needing to buy as many as 6 copies before they found one that was not badly decentered). As they say, you get what you pay for.


I met a photographer at an event a month ago who was a Sony user so I asked him what made him choose Sony. He said the price was right....then casually mentioned this was his second Sony body because the sensor died in his first one a few weeks after the warranty expired; but that that was OK since he wanted a newer body anyway. I know...just one user, one case, millions sold etc etc but it still blew my mind that he thought camera bodies were supposed to be so disposable.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 30, 2020)

B77 said:


> But we all know Canon will probably...



"we" don't "all know" so you are a liar.


----------



## katysei (Mar 31, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> my .02
> 
> R5 - $3995.00
> R6 - $2499.00
> ...


eos seem to be overpriced.
I think it would cost around $2000 and bellow.


----------



## Danglin52 (Mar 31, 2020)

katysei said:


> eos seem to be overpriced.
> I think it would cost around $2000 and bellow.


Are you talking consumer cost or cost to manufacture? what is your basis for that “cost” other than what you want to pay? This is a complex product requiring significant R&D, design, prototype, development, QA, testing, supply chain for production, tooling, manufacturing line development, training, marketing, supply chain to move materials and accessories to market, support services and training, cost of capital, etc, etc, etc. Once they recoup their upfront investment and go through cost reduction engineering and line optimization, the ”cost” will start to decline. The other reason for a steep decline would be poor sales and they want to recoup at least some of their original investment.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Mar 31, 2020)

This is good news. Hopefully it's an indication that the R5 won't be delayed by too long.


----------



## Mahk43 (Mar 31, 2020)

jvillain said:


> Well atleast they aren't holding back the release another year to launch with the Olympics. Canons strategy to hold back cameras till right before the Olympics really blew up in their faces.



Now let's hope a R1 before 2021 Olympics!


----------



## puffo25 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi all in terms of memory cards, I am wondering if the R5 will use/be fully compatible with which card?:

1. CFexpress Type-B 2.0 and 1.0
2. XQD 2.0 cards
3. UHS-II SDXC

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 1, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Hi all in terms of memory cards, I am wondering if the R5 will use/be fully compatible with which card?:
> 
> 1. CFexpress Type-B 2.0 and 1.0
> 2. XQD 2.0 cards
> ...


Cfexpress and SD uhs-ii is my guess


----------



## Aussie shooter (Apr 1, 2020)

Steve Dmark2 said:


> I do not think that there will be a DSLR 5D ever again. (After anouncement of the R5 & R6)
> They also never made another analog Canon 5 after having the 5D.
> 
> Cheers


After what is currently happening to the world economy i would almost guarantee you are correct. As a matter of fact i would also assume that the number of models overall will halve. If we are lucky. If we are not lucky they will drop by two thirds


----------



## derpderp (Apr 1, 2020)

Aussie shooter said:


> After what is currently happening to the world economy i would almost guarantee you are correct. As a matter of fact i would also assume that the number of models overall will halve. If we are lucky. If we are not lucky they will drop by two thirds



I expect the DSLR line to be completely dropped within 1-2 years. Canon mounts will be consolidated into just RF and EF mounts.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> I met a photographer at an event a month ago who was a Sony user so I asked him what made him choose Sony. He said the price was right....then casually mentioned this was his second Sony body because the sensor died in his first one a few weeks after the warranty expired; but that that was OK since he wanted a newer body anyway. I know...just one user, one case, millions sold etc etc but it still blew my mind that he thought camera bodies were supposed to be so disposable.


My experience with Sony is that repair costs are extremely high, which has the effect of discouraging repairs for lower cost cameras.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2020)

o2cui2i said:


> pretty sure the only 5 series update is the R5. it wouldn't make sense to invest R&D money into the past.


It all depends on sales, and dealers are being hit very hard. expect to see some of the smaller ones failing soon. 

If you have money set aside, prices may drop as dealers need to convert inventory to cash.


----------



## herein2020 (Apr 1, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> The R6 looks most likely to be pitted against the Sony A7, so that gives it a price tag under $2k similar to the 6D at launch or perhaps cheaper around $1499



If anything it is the EOS RP that is more like the 6D. I still say if you look at the rumored video specs closely enough for the R6 it is more like an A7S II / S1 / GH5 competitor which would put it in the $2300 price range. To me the key giveaway is the 20MP sensor; Canon has to know that this looks bad on paper for photography; even the current Rebel line has more resolution, but from a video low light viewpoint that is a fantastic sensor size.

As a hybrid stills / video shooter I am more excited about the R6 than the R5. This is the perfect body that can replace my GH5 for gimbal video work as long as the full specs don't disappoint. If this camera can do 4:2:2 10 bit 4K @ 60FPS internal using H.265 like the 1DX III can it is game over. It might even be able to do some form of RAW over HDMI.

And if this is the sensor from the 1DX III you can already see how this would perform in low light from some of the early YouTube testers:


----------



## SteveC (Apr 1, 2020)

derpderp said:


> I expect the DSLR line to be completely dropped within 1-2 years. Canon mounts will be consolidated into just RF and EF mounts.



Um...I doubt they're getting rid of EF-M---they sell far too many of them (even if not so much in the US).


----------



## Greatland (Apr 1, 2020)

Steve Dmark2 said:


> I do not think that there will be a DSLR 5D ever again. (After anouncement of the R5 & R6)
> They also never made another analog Canon 5 after having the 5D.
> 
> Cheers


so someone please tell me what good it does to make an announcement when they have zero idea of availability and they can't even deliver the stuff that's been out for 90 days already and announced months and months ago?


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 1, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> If anything it is the EOS RP that is more like the 6D. I still say if you look at the rumored video specs closely enough for the R6 it is more like an A7S II / S1 / GH5 competitor which would put it in the $2300 price range. To me the key giveaway is the 20MP sensor; Canon has to know that this looks bad on paper for photography; even the current Rebel line has more resolution, but from a video low light viewpoint that is a fantastic sensor size.
> 
> As a hybrid stills / video shooter I am more excited about the R6 than the R5. This is the perfect body that can replace my GH5 for gimbal video work as long as the full specs don't disappoint. If this camera can do 4:2:2 10 bit 4K @ 60FPS internal using H.265 like the 1DX III can it is game over. It might even be able to do some form of RAW over HDMI.
> 
> And if this is the sensor from the 1DX III you can already see how this would perform in low light from some of the early YouTube testers:



I'm also much more into the R6 than the R5 because of the video. That said, with it's smaller size and lesser build than the R5 as per sourced rumors on this site, I'd be very surprised if this was north of $2K. 

This is NOT necessarily the A7S competitor that Canon has hinted at. And the more we have learned about it, the less likely it seems. That is to say we yet see a more direct competitor with an even lower resolution tailored for 4K with a sensor at 12MP just as the A7S does. 

If the his camera had the same body and build as the R5 but with the 1DX3 sensor, i'd be more inclined to agree as that would put it in the (still wondering where it is) A7S3 range which will probably be around $3000

I can't even put the BlackMagic in this argument as while it's a neat little camera, it's still a Micro 4/3 sensor. A 1DX3 should blow it out the water for video, which it does. I think we all agree the R6 should perform on par with the DX3 so far as video capability, although I don't believe there is yet any mention of what CPU will be in there


----------



## herein2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> I'm also much more into the R6 than the R5 because of the video. That said, with it's smaller size and lesser build than the R5 as per sourced rumors on this site, I'd be very surprised if this was north of $2K.
> 
> This is NOT necessarily the A7S competitor that Canon has hinted at. And the more we have learned about it, the less likely it seems. That is to say we yet see a more direct competitor with an even lower resolution tailored for 4K with a sensor at 12MP just as the A7S does.
> 
> ...


I think it would cost Canon more to make yet another sensor for a specialized camera just to compete with Sony vs reusing the 1DX III sensor; especially if the 1DX III sensor is already better at low light than the A7S. At 20MP Canon is saving on cost vs creating a new sensor, they have a camera that takes higher resolution stills than the A7S, offers 4K 60FPS which the A7S does not, and probably has the same or even better low light capabilities than the A7S.

At a minimum I think the R6 is a video MILC stop gap to triage video shooter's departures long enough to see if it makes business sense to make an even more video focused body. I'm sure Canon is still keeping an eye on their Cinema line and they are doing more with less bodies.

Of course this is all speculation, if we had the full specs on the R6 the picture would be a lot clearer. If it turns out that the R6 only does 4:2:0 8 bit, has a recording limit, only does 4K with a crop, no XLR module is planned, only writes video to a single card slot, or the other 100 ways Canon has been known to cripple a camera in the past then it will be clear this is no GH5 replacement.


----------



## marioslrzn (Apr 2, 2020)

B77 said:


> I hope you are too pesimistic. Realisticly, BlackMagic Pocket 4K camera, GH5, Sony's line, etc., are all 4K 60fps cameras with identical or even better specs than R6 (only 20 MP sensor on R6, really?) and they are priced around $1.000-$1.300 and have been out for years. So Canon has no business pricing R6 anywhere close to 2k. It belongs to $1.300 price range since it is offering something others have been for years, so it shouldn't be priced above that price range. Having said that, we all know Canon will ramp up the price as usual.
> Same goes for R5, BlackMagic 6K camera is $2.500, so R5 should comparably be around $3.000-$3.500.
> But we all know Canon will probably put the cameras out with prices similar to what you proposed. To be honest, I am just waiting to see what kind of ridiculous price tag will Canon put on the cameras and then I am buying from the competition. It's just sad Canon is not even bothering to put competitive price tag on the camera with the same specs than competition's $500-$1000 cheaper cameras. They are losing a lot of users with their pricing strategy...
> 
> Just my 2 cents...dissapointed...


You’re comparing a full frame sensor to a crop sensor, of Course the full frame is going to cost More. At the end of the day these are still photography cameras, with video features, none of these hybrid cameras compare to a professional grade camera, from ease of use to quality, no comparison. GH5 videos all have that matrix lut, I don’t see how people do professional work with it, it’s obvious when it’s shot with a gh5, has green tint skin color.


----------



## derpderp (Apr 2, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Um...I doubt they're getting rid of EF-M---they sell far too many of them (even if not so much in the US).



I think it might be a good idea for them to consolidate even the EF-M into the RF mount, seeing that the RF mount is where they're investing most of their R&D resources. Something like how Sony does it with just 1 mount for both FF and cropped sensor.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 2, 2020)

derpderp said:


> I think it might be a good idea for them to consolidate even the EF-M into the RF mount, seeing that the RF mount is where they're investing most of their R&D resources. Something like how Sony does it with just 1 mount for both FF and cropped sensor.



The reason they created two mounts in the first place was so that there would be a compact APS-C system; replacing that with RF mounts would negate that. And it's a far better selling system than the RF is, believe it or not. They're not going to abandon it. They're more likely to eventually abandon EF, and I don't see that happening for a LONG time if only because it's readily adaptable to the new systems.


----------



## herein2020 (Apr 2, 2020)

derpderp said:


> I think it might be a good idea for them to consolidate even the EF-M into the RF mount, seeing that the RF mount is where they're investing most of their R&D resources. Something like how Sony does it with just 1 mount for both FF and cropped sensor.



The problem with that is the cost of the RF lenses. Setting the bar for entry for a Canon MILC at around $2000 (body + lens) will be a sure way to send people to the competition. Additionally, consolidation would mean the only Canon options are the Point and Shoots or FF; with the EF-M they are giving people the chance to own incredibly small bodies and much cheaper lenses, a recipe that has worked well for the MFT crowd. The one thing they are giving up is the easy path to FF that was there for APS-C bodies since FF lenses worked on them.

I'm sure Canon has crunched the numbers however, and probably decided the number of people buying FF lenses to put on their APS-C bodies was not enough to continue with the APS-C line.


----------



## 12Broncos (Apr 3, 2020)

Hooray!! We've been waiting what, 8 months for an announcement on the R5? Can't wait, so excited!!!


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 3, 2020)

12Broncos said:


> Hooray!! We've been waiting what, 8 months for an announcement on the R5? Can't wait, so excited!!!


Here's hoping it's out sooner than July!


----------



## reefroamer (Apr 3, 2020)

I think Canon will hold to its announce and shipping schedules if at all possible. Like nearly everyone else, they will need the cash to keep the doors open. I imagine their income from many existing models has dropped with anticipation of the R5 and R6 and the pandemic. Just my thoughts.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 3, 2020)

As the days go by and more and more information comes in from around the world, I'm increasingly skeptical that Canon can maintain their planned release and shipping schedule.

The 1Dx III should provide evidence of that. The 1Dx II was readily available at this same point when it was released, but there is no stock available anywhere in the U.S. for the 1Dx III, which is pretty strong evidence of problems -- whether it is in manufacturing or supply chain, who knows? 

We are seeing strong evidence that the government in China is vastly understating the true extent of COVID-19 there and I've seen recent stories critical of the Japanese government for not taking more aggressive action to slow the spread. I don't think it is realistic to expect that the camera industry is some island that will be unaffected by all of this. I can see Canon proceeding with its announcements, but whether or not anyone will be able to obtain the camera when it is finally released remains to be seen. 

If Canon cannot meet demand for the 1Dx III, which sells far fewer bodies, it's hard to see them being able to meet demand for these highly anticipated models. Pre-order on announcement day and hope to get the body sometime in 2021?


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 5, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> I met a photographer at an event a month ago who was a Sony user so I asked him what made him choose Sony. He said the price was right....then casually mentioned this was his second Sony body because the sensor died in his first one a few weeks after the warranty expired; but that that was OK since he wanted a newer body anyway. I know...just one user, one case, millions sold etc etc but it still blew my mind that he thought camera bodies were supposed to be so disposable.



Why didn't you ask him if the price of both of those bodies was still less than one body that would have lasted a lot longer?


----------



## YuengLinger (Apr 5, 2020)

unfocused said:


> As the days go by and more and more information comes in from around the world, I'm increasingly skeptical that Canon can maintain their planned release and shipping schedule...



Singapore is tiny, so maybe it doesn't mean much, but I'm surprised by its "second wave" issues, and just now, finally, closing down. Really not sure if such a tiny state is a bell weather, but this slog just goes on and on. Sweden next?


----------



## joestopper (Apr 5, 2020)

unfocused said:


> As the days go by and more and more information comes in from around the world, I'm increasingly skeptical that Canon can maintain their planned release and shipping schedule.
> 
> The 1Dx III should provide evidence of that. The 1Dx II was readily available at this same point when it was released, but there is no stock available anywhere in the U.S. for the 1Dx III, which is pretty strong evidence of problems -- whether it is in manufacturing or supply chain, who knows?
> 
> ...



Compared to other goods a camera body is reasonably complex: While cars have 100 ECUs, most of them with the computing power of a camera body, that should give some relation both in terms of supply chain complexity and amount of "pieces" needed for one copy. Take this and the fact that reduced production volume meets lower demand, we might see some shortage/delay but probably not much more.


----------



## Adam Shutter Bug (Apr 7, 2020)

Funny to see comparisons of the R5 to a Cinema camera. Inema cameras always cost a lot more than a stills centric camera for several reasons. While the R5 will have 8K recording there is no saying how it will be managed. 
If Canon prices the upcoming cameras on a spec level for £4k for an R5 it will be a market failure. It may be a stunning camera and I want one, but it will not do what it needs to for the Camera market which is a diminished and more cut throat market now of enthusiasts and professionals.
What Canon needs to do is not look at single unit sales but market share and profit through sale numbers. With that in mind and I have said it before it needs to be priced against the A7R4 which is for me its closest competition and with that now to be had for £3k or less the R5 will need to be competitive. Canon are big but as we have seen with other markets price is what wins the day, the best products arent always the ones that succeed if they aren't deemed obtainable or to be the best value.


----------



## derpderp (Apr 7, 2020)

Adam Shutter Bug said:


> Funny to see comparisons of the R5 to a Cinema camera. Inema cameras always cost a lot more than a stills centric camera for several reasons. While the R5 will have 8K recording there is no saying how it will be managed.
> If Canon prices the upcoming cameras on a spec level for £4k for an R5 it will be a market failure. It may be a stunning camera and I want one, but it will not do what it needs to for the Camera market which is a diminished and more cut throat market now of enthusiasts and professionals.
> What Canon needs to do is not look at single unit sales but market share and profit through sale numbers. With that in mind and I have said it before it needs to be priced against the A7R4 which is for me its closest competition and with that now to be had for £3k or less the R5 will need to be competitive. Canon are big but as we have seen with other markets price is what wins the day, the best products arent always the ones that succeed if they aren't deemed obtainable or to be the best value.



I do believe the R5 will be priced at $3499 at launch. I do, I do.


----------



## vjlex (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't see how the release schedule and roll out won't be delayed. I live in Osaka, and as of last night 7 of Japan's most populous prefectures have fallen under a state of emergency. Granted, it's not legally enforceable the way it might be in the United States or other countries, but I imagine major companies that are highly respected are going to meet halfway, if not fully comply. Maybe Canon won't be affected since I don't think they operate out of any of the locked down areas, but still, I don't see how this can't affect them and their time table. Really looking forward to this camera, but until then I hope everyone is staying safe both here and abroad.


----------



## derpderp (Apr 8, 2020)

shunsai said:


> I don't see how the release schedule and roll out won't be delayed. I live in Osaka, and as of last night 7 of Japan's most populous prefectures have fallen under a state of emergency. Granted, it's not legally enforceable the way it might be in the United States or other countries, but I imagine major companies that are highly respected are going to meet halfway, if not fully comply. Maybe Canon won't be affected since I don't think they operate out of any of the locked down areas, but still, I don't see how this can't affect them and their time table. Really looking forward to this camera, but until then I hope everyone is staying safe both here and abroad.



They're gonna release the camera digitally, but there will undoubtedly be limited stocks. Too be perfectly honest, I don't imagine there will be alot of ppl leaping to buy the R5 at release anyways. Money is short and unemployment is high nowadays.


----------



## vjlex (Apr 9, 2020)

Just saw this on canonwatch:

Temporary suspension of operations at Canon Inc. headquarters and certain offices

Several offices and plants will be closed through May 6, 2020, so...


----------



## derpderp (Apr 9, 2020)

shunsai said:


> Just saw this on canonwatch:
> 
> Temporary suspension of operations at Canon Inc. headquarters and certain offices
> 
> Several offices and plants will be closed through May 6, 2020, so...



I guess the original announcement of the R5/R6 was planned to be in May/June anyways, so no cause for concern there.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

derpderp said:


> I guess the original announcement of the R5/R6 was planned to be in May/June anyways, so no cause for concern there.



So if they are able to make an announcement, then the cameras will just build and ship themselves, right?


----------



## derpderp (Apr 11, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> So if they are able to make an announcement, then the cameras will just build and ship themselves, right?



Pretty much. No sane manufacturer would build their products only AFTER their official announcement. I'm sure there are already sufficient amounts in place to satisfy the initial wave of orders. With industrial automation nowadays, the cameras can be built with little human intervention. Shipping is the only labor intensive part.


----------



## Michael Clark (Apr 11, 2020)

derpderp said:


> Pretty much. No sane manufacturer would build their products only AFTER their official announcement. I'm sure there are already sufficient amounts in place to satisfy the initial wave of orders. With industrial automation nowadays, the cameras can be built with little human intervention. Shipping is the only labor intensive part.



Much of international shipping, particularly from the Pacific Rim, has been in limbo since early February. It would not surprise me at all if the units already finished are still sitting in containers in a port in Japan. Even without the current situation, for a camera with a planned release in July, I doubt they would have shipped the first wave before late March or Early April to arrive at Dealers in late June.


----------

